

Show HN: Counter an Elegant Counting App - codetrickle
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codetrickle.counter
Shameless plug for my first app I created as I learn android development – hope some of you download and support me. Thanks!
======
codetrickle
What's New 1.0.4 - Counter has found its voice! Have you current count spoken
to you at a touch of a button with audio confirmation of counts.

\---

Shameless plug for my first app I am creating as I learn android development –
hope some of you download and support me. Thanks!

